# Merry Christmas!  I surprised the Hubby!



## kathrynn (Dec 25, 2012)

The beer kit boxes have been stored at my shop for over a month.  Okay---when Lynn went to bed last nite...and he started snoring...the kids and I went to the SUV and brought the boxes in.  This morning while the kids were still asleep...he asked me what those 2 huge a&% boxes were...I told him from Santa.  Okay----

He opened them and was major league surprised!  Yipppppeeee!

Thanks for all of your help here!  We will be playing and getting cranked soon.  Will show progress!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats awesome. Gotta love surprising him.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 26, 2012)

DSCN3828.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 26, 2012






One the few times I have done something to make him speechless!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL that's great. Is the gal in the background with the yellow shirt trying to show us his initial response? haha


----------

